# Regeneration and Federal Headship



## msortwell (Nov 21, 2010)

Logically, does regeneration bring a man under the federal headship of Christ or is that achieved by faith? It seems that, in order for a man to be quickened, and thus able to perceive spiritual things, it is necessary that he be no longer under the federal headship of the first Adam – no longer paying the price of original sin. This would seem to make it necessary for regeneration to effect a change in federal heads for the one that is made alive.


----------

